# How to use the reputation system.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

*What is reputation?*
Reputation is a way to let members know who is posting useful and educating information. It also helps individual members know they are doing a good job and providing quality posts. The reputation system is newer to Dendroboard and will only work if we all use it appropriately. It can be a great tool especially for new members to know what members provide quality posts. 


*Where is reputation located?*
A members reputation is located in the upper right-hand corner, just under the members join date, location and post count. It will be *green* for positive reputation, *gray* for neutral reputation and *red* for negative reputation. 

Positive reputation:








Negative reputation:









The more positive reputation a member receives the more green squares he/she will have and the same goes for negative reputation. 


*How do I add to a members reputation?*
To add positive or negative reputation is very easy. In the upper right-hand corner of every post you will find a scale. It should look like this:










Once you click on it it will give you the option to approve or disapprove of the members post and allow you to leave comments regarding the particular post. Comments are greatly appreciated, because it can help a member learn why they received the reputation. Then click "Add to Reputation" *Reputation should NOT be based on personal opinions or feelings about the subject discussed, nor should it be based on personal feelings towards another member.* The more mature we can be about the reputation system the more the reputation system can work to our advantage. 

Some good examples of reasons to give positive reputation are if you learned something new from the members post, or they posted information that helped answer a question you may have had. Is a picture worth a reputation point? Sure, if you learned something new from it or it helped you out. Probably not worth a positive reputation point because you thought their dog was cute.

Is negative reputation valid because you don't believe with a person's political or religious views? I would say no, but it would be worth it if they posted poor advice regarding husbandry practices or how to barbecue dart frogs. [ by "poor" advice, I believe this is meant to suggest intentionally misinforming someone, an uncommon occurrence IMO. More deserving of neg rep are belligerent comments, aggressive writing, inappropriate 'humor' etc]


*How do I view MY reputation?*
To view your reputation, click the User CP under Site Navigation on the left-hand side of the page. Reputation received and any comments will be found at the bottom of the User CP page.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

*How much reputation is given? What is reputation power?*

The amount of reputation that each user will give (or take away if negative) is shown in the user's posts as 'Reputation Power'. The value of the reputation power is determined by the administrator and may increase over time depending on the settings they have applied. It may depend on the length of time you have been a member, the amount of posts you have and the amount of reputation you currently have. 


*How do I know my reputation power?*
On the left had side under Site Navigation, click Home. Your Rep Power will be displayed under the User CP Box, near the top right hand side. It will say Rep Power: and them a number.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

You know what... I had no idea how the reputation system worked until I read this post. I had skimmed over some discussion on what warranted reputation increases and decreases but never a "how to". Thanks!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

So basically if you decide someones opinion is invalid because it differs from yours on how they raise their frogs that their opinion deserves a negative reputation hit rather then a civil discussion of pros and cons based on personal experience?? That would ultimately cause many members not to post because they simply do not want to be bashed based on their opinion.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> So basically if you decide someones opinion is invalid because it differs from yours on how they raise their frogs that their opinion deserves a negative reputation hit rather then a civil discussion of pros and cons based on personal experience?? That would ultimately cause many members not to post because they simply do not want to be bashed based on their opinion.


I don't know where you get that information based on what is posted here. The example you are referring to was discussed in depth.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Jellyman, 

Maybe you should read this line in his write up:



> *Reputation should NOT be based on personal opinions or feelings about the subject discussed, nor should it be based on personal feelings towards another member.*


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I think this is great! 
Have I known more about this when I first joined this forum MANY people would have received a positive reputation point from me. I will do my best in the future to catch up on these people who have cleared things out for me and provided great advice.
And Kyle, you just deserve a ton of rep for all the stickies and care sheets so here's one to ya


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> I don't know where you get that information based on what is posted here. The example you are referring to was discussed in depth.


From the quote in your first post, "Is negative reputation valid because you don't believe with a person's political or religious views? I would say no, but it would be worth it if they posted poor advice regarding husbandry practices or how to barbecue dart frogs."

You state it would be acceptable if you disagree with someones husbandry. I think that can be taken the wrong way. I do agree if someone says they can be kept at 100 degrees but if someone wants to use a different substarte then what is the "norm" I disagree that they should get a negative hit. Just basic examples. I know it is all relative but if everyone is made to be afraid to try something new and outside the norm there will be no new knowledge gained.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> Jellyman,
> 
> Maybe you should read this line in his write up:


I did read that but then I read on and it is contadicted by the statement, "but it would be worth it if they posted poor advice regarding husbandry practices." 

If everyone is made to be afraid to say I tried this and it has worked for me how will anyone gain additional knowledge on alternative ways to setup a system?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> You state it would be acceptable if you disagree with someones husbandry. I think that can be taken the wrong way. I do agree if someone says they can be kept at 100 degrees but if someone wants to use a different substarte then what is the "norm" I disagree that they should get a negative hit. Just basic examples. I know it is all relative but if everyone is made to be afraid to try something new and outside the norm there will be no new knowledge gained.


There's a difference between poor husbandry advice and simply disagreeing with advice.

Nothing in the original post, at least as I read it, seems to deem it acceptable to give someone negative points simply because you disagree with them (e.g. using kitty litter for substrate vs. infield conditioner)...but rather if the advice is poor ("Your pumilio would LOVE a Jackson's chameleon as a tankmate...and it would look SOOOO cool in there!").

However, you hit the nail on the head in that an important part of progressing our captive husbandry knowledge and praxis is discussing and trying new things. Dogmatic views and practices can be dangerous in any hobby, and true innovation and _responsible_ experimentation should be encouraged. 

I would prefer to see the expectations of the system clearly delineated and promoted to be used in a responsible manner (creating an overall environment on the forum that encourages its use in a healthy and beneficial way) rather than shut the entire thing down due to the fear that a few irresponsible oddballs might change the color of a dot on my header.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it's going to take common sense on what deserves a negative rep point or a positive one, If someone posts how they keep 4 darts in a 10 gallon tank, I'm probably gonna give them a negative, if the refuse to see reason...

But I'm not going to give negative rep points just because someone is uneducated, or if they want to try something new that's within reason.. 

But as with all things its going to be dependent on each person who is giving the rep points... Which is why it's important to not that the "more informed" and "more reputable" people have a higher rep power as for as doling out rep points... and I don't see all that many people with red bar's so I can't say that I think the negative is going to get out of control..

But maybe I have to much faith in people... who knows


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> If everyone is made to be afraid to say I tried this and it has worked for me how will anyone gain additional knowledge on alternative ways to setup a system?


Since I'm so new to the hobby my advice isn't very reliable but sometimes I throw it out there anyway. I always make sure that I make my level of experience clear so that they reader knows to take it with a grain of salt (or maybe a handful in my case). 
I think that by "bad husbandry" he meant, stating outlandish or obviously impractical methods of care: "mixing species is the best way to keep PDFs", "I recommend 10 tincs for a 29g", "feed thumbnail species with adult crickets", etc. 

Anyway... That's just how I took it.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Sticky. . . ? Sticky!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Melas! Nice Rep power. 



melas said:


> Here's a screenshot showing where you'd want to look to see your "rep power".
> 
> ps - I MAY have embellished my rep power a bit - hehe!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Marinarawr said:


> Since I'm so new to the hobby my advice isn't very reliable but sometimes I throw it out there anyway. I always make sure that I make my level of experience clear so that they reader knows to take it with a grain of salt (or maybe a handful in my case).
> I think that by "bad husbandry" he meant, stating outlandish or obviously impractical methods of care: "mixing species is the best way to keep PDFs", "I recommend 10 tincs for a 29g", "feed thumbnail species with adult crickets", etc.
> 
> Anyway... That's just how I took it.


I can use myself as an example. I have a mixed species tank. I have made it clear that I have NO intention of breeding my frogs. Any information I have posted is based on the experience I have had from the beginning stages of setting my tank up until present or with the hands on help I have given others that have set up mixed tanks locally. I have not discredited those for not trying my method only offered advice to those asking for it. Yet, becasue my opinion on mixed tanks differs from the majority my rep points are nice and red. 

The main arguement that I have been given is that my views are uneducated and not proven. I am by no means an expert but I have been a member of this board since 2006(I believe) and have had dart frogs for close to 10 years all together so I'm not a newbie by any means. I would just like to know that I can give an opinion based on experience and not have to look over my shoulder for the knife coming for my back.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Jason,

I took the liberty of adding a comment in blue to the original posting to clarify the general idea behind issuing a neg rep card. 

If it needs further refining, please pm me and we can discuss.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Jason,
> 
> I took the liberty of adding a comment in blue to the original posting to clarify the general idea behind issuing a neg rep card.
> 
> If it needs further refining, please pm me and we can discuss.


Thank you! Feel free to add what ever you like, it was just meant as a guide for members that did not know it existed or were not sure how to use it. I think Beachbabe18509 said it best.



beachbabe18509 said:


> I think it's going to take common sense on what deserves a negative rep point or a positive one...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> I can use myself as an example. I have a mixed species tank. I have made it clear that I have NO intention of breeding my frogs. Any information I have posted is based on the experience I have had from the beginning stages of setting my tank up until present or with the hands on help I have given others that have set up mixed tanks locally. I have not discredited those for not trying my method only offered advice to those asking for it. Yet, becasue my opinion on mixed tanks differs from the majority my rep points are nice and red.
> 
> The main arguement that I have been given is that my views are uneducated and not proven. I am by no means an expert but I have been a member of this board since 2006(I believe) and have had dart frogs for close to 10 years all together so I'm not a newbie by any means. I would just like to know that I can give an opinion based on experience and not have to look over my shoulder for the knife coming for my back.


Not to get too off topic, but you made the comment earlier stating that you would like to see a good discussion before rep points are handed out. The thread that you are referring to had 133 replies and is 14 pages long. That happens to be on the large end of discussions on this forum. The debate was hashed both ways and people made their decisions on reputation based on the thread. I just don't see how that is unfair and a proof that this system cannot work. I have yet to see any knives coming for anyones back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like this needs a bump and needs to be reviewed.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have cleaned up this thread and moved the hijacked posts here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/40511-reputation-yet-again.html

Please keep responses to this thread on the topic of Jason write up.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

IS there a way to check the reputation you have recently given? I just gave someone a positiver rep and their color went from green to gray. I hope I didn't accidentally give them a negative rep, but I'm not sure how to find this out?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

There is not a way for an individual user to perform such a check. However individuals who believe that they may have given erroneous reputation can request a moderator to look into the situation.

Bill


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

elmoisfive said:


> There is not a way for an individual user to perform such a check. However individuals who believe that they may have given erroneous reputation can request a moderator to look into the situation.
> 
> Bill


When I check my rep I have a few that are grey, not green, or red, but grey, and no comment. What does this mean, somebody that doesn't have any rep power?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> When I check my rep I have a few that are grey, not green, or red, but grey, and no comment. What does this mean, somebody that doesn't have any rep power?


yes. if someone has no rep power then they cannot give reputation points and if they leave you reputation it will show up as a grey mark. they can leave a comment if they chose though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

So much for the work put into this, please delete.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hang in there Jason, keep your eye on the big picture. Your post was very informative and I'd give you a Greenie, well anyways Kudos for your efforts!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jason,

Thanks for all the work you did on this particular subject as well as others.

You worked hard for a solution when you could easily have taken the easier route and been slient.

Maybe something unexpected will rise from the death and ashes of the rep system..

*Public posts of thanks*!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks dude!


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry Jason, karma works through channels other than the rep system.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Jason, Hey we tried.
I`ll tell you one thing-this freakin wore my ass out!!
Back to reality.

John


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I for one, was sorry to see it go. There was a negative side to it, but I know a lot of members worked hard to perfect their postings, because of it, and this thread was a great addition to the system.

Thanks for taking the time Jason. I'm sure you'll find additional places to add some good. The effort and contributions don't go unnoticed.


----------

